# Smoke and Mirrors Might be Better: Celebrity Cosmetic Surgery



## MercyL (Aug 14, 2013)

Aging celebrities cling to their youthful, and more marketable, appearance. The newly wealthy fix traits they were teased about during childhood.

Cosmetic surgery is almost as common as tonsillectomies were in the 1950's and 60's, and are edging out the ubiquitous hysterectomy that gynecologist blindly perpetrate against menopausal women.

I can understand wanting to look better, but some people really shouldn't mess with nature. Their innate beauty rests in their unique appearance.

I do not know if you watch Warehouse 13, but one of my favorite actors is Alison Scagliotti, playing the character called Claudia Donovan.
Alison's nose had this wonderful slope that sharpened her features and was simply gorgeous. I was horrified when the new season of Warehouse 13 revealed Alison Scagliotti, sporting a new nose!

I can't be the only person who finds some celebrity cosmetic surgery choices simply atrocious, so I thought I'd ask:

When thinking about your favorite actors or celebrities, have any of them fallen prey to cosmetic surgery over reach? If so, who are they and what procedures have they had?


----------



## Anne (Aug 14, 2013)

Mickey Rourke.  He was such a doll, and I know the years of boxing didn't help, but neither did the plastic surgery.

http://www.wetpaint.com/network/gal...ickey-rourke-before-and-after-plastic-surgery


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 14, 2013)

I prefer them to age gracefully. Judy Dench, Helen Mirren, and the lovely Jessica Tandy, I swear she improved with age.  Character actors just get away with it better than the plastic 'doll' actors I guess.   I liked Charlie Bronson's face.  It looked real, with a history written on it.

The worst one I can think of is Paul Hogan, his head is a shocker after a plastic eye job.  It was his lived in face that made him famous then he went and traded it away.  Somehow he just didn't seem as funny or believable any more, just a sad old poser.  The wry expressions were gone.

The only plastic in my face will be teeth.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 14, 2013)

Charles Bronson.
Chato's land.
Who cares about the face?





Actually, the face is not too bad.
He has a great smile.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 14, 2013)

Well at least we can agree on men then Polly.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 15, 2013)

May I suggest selecting one's Hollywood plastic surgeon very carefully . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I liked Charlie Bronson's face.  It looked real, with a history written on it.



That's what coal mining in Pennsylvania does for you - we ALL look like that here, didn't you know? 

... well, the _men_, anyway ... although the women don't look much different. Makes going topless in public a non-issue. 


Seriously, folks - if you had the money to blow on cosmetic surgery, wouldn't you go for it? Even just something small, like getting rid of a wart or having your mustache lasered off?


----------



## That Guy (Aug 15, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Seriously, folks - if you had the money to blow on cosmetic surgery, wouldn't you go for it? Even just something small, like getting rid of a wart or having your mustache lasered off?



No.


----------



## Anne (Aug 15, 2013)

Loretta Lynn was a coal miner's daughter, and she didn't look like that.....:rofl:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 15, 2013)

Anne said:


> Loretta Lynn was a coal miner's daughter, and she didn't look like that.....:rofl:



Thank God!  You know who still looks good after all these year?  Emmylou Harris.  Please do not tell me she's "had work done . . . "!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Thank God!  You know who still looks good after all these year?  Emmylou Harris.  Please do not tell me she's "had work done . . . "!



Yes, Emmylou, and she can still belt out some good stuff. One of my favorite singers.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 15, 2013)

> That's what coal mining in Pennsylvania does for you - we ALL look like that here, didn't you know?



That could account for my tastes then, many of my family were coal miners and lived in mining towns in the Hunter Valley so I guess that's what I grew up accepting as lookin' good in the face department.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 15, 2013)

Sifuphil said:
			
		

> Seriously, folks - if you had the money to blow on cosmetic surgery, wouldn't you go for it? Even just something small, like getting rid of a wart or having your mustache lasered off?



I have had some plastic surgery but only to repair the damage from having a couple of skin cancers removed. When I was a younger woman I hated my stretch marks caused by pregnancy and I once mentioned plastic surgery to take out some of the slack skin. When he started talking about a navel transplant I changed my mind immediately. So, I never wore a bikini? No big deal.

I do have a very expensive mouth though because I like food that needs to be chewed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 15, 2013)

Since I've had my own version of a "blowout in damper #3", if I had the money I'd go the Six Million Dollar Man route ...







That way, even if I just pop out to the corner store everyone would see me doing it in slow motion with a stirring soundtrack, with explosions all around me.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 15, 2013)

I've got nothing about becoming a cyborg with new improved knees, hips and eyes when the time comes that the "I" part of me looks like outliving some of the fittings. I think I would draw the line at major transplant surgery though.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 16, 2013)




----------

